

Rust, slang of programming languages - scriptproof
http://www.scriptol.com/programming/rust.php

======
fooyc
And this doesn't even speak of the syntax used to express ownerships and
lifetimes:

[http://rustbyexample.com/examples/move/README.html](http://rustbyexample.com/examples/move/README.html)
[http://rustbyexample.com/examples/borrow/README.html](http://rustbyexample.com/examples/borrow/README.html)
[http://rustbyexample.com/examples/lifetime/README.html](http://rustbyexample.com/examples/lifetime/README.html)

    
    
        fn author<'a>(&'a self) -> &'a str {

~~~
SamReidHughes
Of course not, there are obvious reasons for all of Rust's differences with C
and C++ and the author didn't speak of those either.

